
TechCrunch20 - New TechCrunch Event - Demo your startup - danw
http://www.techcrunch20.com/
======
danw
Yikes! Ticket prices are steep $2,495.00 ($1,995.00 early bird).

~~~
bootload
_'... they dont pay a cent to do this. They will be selected to participate
based on merit alone. ...'_

But the companies/people demonstrating don't have to pay. Dave Winer is behind
this and had a swipe at the companies asking for cash to slot in talks. [0]

But he also had another idea. It's called an 'Un-Conference' [1] and goes
something like this ... _'The sum of the expertise of the people in the
audience is greater than the sum of expertise of the people on stage'_. [2] So
swap the panel for audience members and maybe even pay people to listen. [3]

As for me most of the time I wait until ITConversations or the numerous other
outlets release the talk to audio.

Reference

[0] Dave Winer, 'Tuesday, February 14, 2006, OReilly Sponsor's prospectus'

<http://www.scripting.com/2006/02/14.html#When:6:30:11PM>

[1] Dave Winer, '5th, March 2006, What is an unconference?'

<http://scripting.wordpress.com/2006/03/05/what-is-an-unconference/>

[2] Observing that if you swapped parts of the audience in the stage for the
panel it would be smarter (but not necessarily better to listen to).

[3] Dave Winer, 'Disintermediate, Commenting on Jeff Jarvis suggestions for
audience to be paid to listen.'

<http://www.scripting.com/2006/02/15.html#disintermediate>

